# Problem with configuring bcm4312 wireless card

## roquex

Hi, i have a  problem setting up my wireless card (BCM4312 a/b/g).

running ifconfig wlan0 up gives:couldnt load b43/ucode13.fw (sorry for no precise output but i am unable to check it now. can update later if indispensable).

i have emerged b43-firmware (without errors, having unmasked necessary packets).

lsmod shows ssb and b43 are active.

file ucode13.fw DOES exist in /lib/firmware/b43 -> this dir looks as it should look like (went through lots of topics connected with my problem).

i have also emerged broadcom-sta and wireless_tools.

kernel is probably configured correcly, i have spent much time trying to figure it out myself so found some solutions including reconfiguring kernel.

ifconfig -a shows wlan0 as a proper adapter.

No idea what else i should post. Thank you in advance. Im not linux veteran so feel free to ask for complete output from commands i mentioned (or any other:) ).

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -n

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## roquex

Here you are:

# emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_64_X2_Mobile_Technology_TL-58-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 07 Jun 2010 17:25:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

# lspci -n

```
00:00.0 0500: 10de:0444 (rev a3)

00:01.0 0601: 10de:0442 (rev a3)

00:01.1 0c05: 10de:0446 (rev a1)

00:01.3 0b40: 10de:0447 (rev a1)

00:02.0 0c03: 10de:0454 (rev a3)

00:02.1 0c03: 10de:0455 (rev a3)

00:06.0 0200: 10de:0450 (rev a3)

00:07.0 0403: 10de:044a (rev a1)

00:08.0 0604: 10de:0449 (rev a1)

00:09.0 0101: 10de:0448 (rev a1)

00:0a.0 0101: 10de:045d (rev a3)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:045b (rev a1)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:045a (rev a1)

00:0d.0 0604: 10de:0458 (rev a1)

00:0e.0 0604: 10de:0459 (rev a1)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

03:00.0 0280: 14e4:4312 (rev 02)

05:00.0 0300: 10de:0427 (rev a1)

07:05.0 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 05)

07:05.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 22)

07:05.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 12)

07:05.3 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 12)

07:05.4 0880: 1180:0852 (rev 12)
```

# ifconfig -a

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:24:ac:6d:d0  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:20 Base address:0xe000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:180 (180.0 B)  TX bytes:180 (180.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:73:92:68:fb  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1A-73-92-68-FB-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          [NO FLAGS]  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

# iwconfig

```
lo     no wireless extensions.

eth0     no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

# iwlist scan

```
lo      Interface doesn't support scanning

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning

wmaster0   Interface doesn't support scanning

wlan0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down   
```

# dmesg | tail 

```
b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode13.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43-open/ucode13.fw

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode13.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode13.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43/ucode13.fw

b43 ssb0:0: firmware: requesting b43-open/ucode13.fw

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode13.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43-open/ucode13.fw" not found

b43-phy0 ERROR: You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website.
```

by the way, /lib/firmawre/b43-open/ucode13.fw doesnt exist

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

# ifconfig wlan0 up

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

# cd /usr/src/linux 

# cat .config | grep -i b43

# cat .config | grep -i ssb

# lsmod

```

----------

## roquex

i decided to continue installation using wired connection. Everything works fine after booting from disk. Thx for willing to help

----------

## d2_racing

That's the best thing that you can do when installing Gentoo, using a wired connection.

----------

